# Applying presets to TIFF vs RAW files in Lightroom



## keif90210 (Aug 10, 2012)

I am currently using Lightroom 4 with Photoshop CS5. I shoot all images in RAW format, but when I want to edit photos in Photoshop, the images are converted to TIFF. I can then edit as I see fit and save the file which reappears as a TIFF in LR. My issue is that when doing so the presets that I set to the TIFF version acts very differently than to the original RAW version.

I've tried using PS as a "sandwich filler" by creating a virtual copy of the RAW image, applying a preset, then selecting to edit the original RAW file in PS (gets converted to TIFF), I then sync the virtual copy and the TIFF file, but the TIFF file and virtual copy still look different from each other with my preset applied.

Is there a way to work around to all this? I'd like to be able to edit in Photoshop while occasionaly checking what it would look like in LR with my preset before finally exporting for print.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 10, 2012)

Generally, one would do all of their post processing in LR, not needing PS at all.  But because there is some pixel editing functionality that can only be done in PS (Layers, Panoramas etc), Lightroom passes a finished (or nearly finished)  derivative image as a TIFF file to PS.  PS is then used to complete the image and the completed image remains in the LR catalog for future use.  With that workflow, you will not need to revisit the Develop module or apply any develop presets. So, perhaps you need to rethink your workflow. 

As for Develop presets, they are specific to the source file type and to LR version (V2.x, V3.x, & V4.x). You do not apply a preset designed for RAW input to a JPEG (or a TIFF) you need to use a JPEG specific preset.


----------

